# cannot install opera



## sw2wolf (Jul 16, 2010)

```
>sudo portsnap fetch update
>cd /usr/ports/www/opera
/usr/ports/www/opera>sudo make install clean
Password:
===>  opera-10.10.20091120_2 has known vulnerabilities:
=> opera -- Data URIs can be used to allow cross-site scripting.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/77b9f9bc-7fdf-11df-8a8d-0008743bf21a.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /media/G/usr/ports/www/opera.
```

does it mean the oepra vulnerabilities has not been fixed ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

Try 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r opera
```
 ?


> Stop in /media/G/usr/ports/www/opera.


What is /media/G/ ?


----------



## lyuts (Jul 16, 2010)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> does it mean the oepra vulnerabilities has not been fixed ?



It means, that you need to update your ports tree, just like it has been said in the error message. E.g.
`# cd /usr/ports`
`# make update`


----------



## rusty (Jul 16, 2010)

If you really want to get around it;
`# make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install clean`


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

rusty said:
			
		

> If you really want to get around it;
> `# make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install clean`



...but Opera 10 is not safe still, better wait for the updated version. Opera 10.11 should be okay or 10.60?


----------



## morbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Just install Opera (10.11. or 10.60) from tar package.

http://www.opera.com/download/

Port was not updated.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

lyuts said:
			
		

> It means, that you need to update your ports tree, just like it has been said in the error message. E.g.
> `# cd /usr/ports`
> `# make update`



It doesn't means that he need to update ports because there are no updated version in the ports.


----------



## darkshadow (Jul 16, 2010)

*hi*

go to opera web site download the last version of opera for freebsd and enjoy


----------



## sw2wolf (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks for all your answers! i still want to wait till the opera port updated!
now i am using firefox even if it occasionally caused my freebsd box dead.

```
>pkg_info | grep -i firefox
firefox-3.5.10,1    Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
```


----------

